# Back in Black



## myingling (Sep 14, 2014)

few blanks I stabilized dyed black didn't get good soak on these blanks vac toke a dump but still turned out pretty good ,,I think
top left ,,,,,coppers and one ceramic

big leaf maple burl 
red oak (ceramic)
flamed boxelder
qrt, sawn sycamore

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TMAC (Sep 14, 2014)

I like the look of that black dyed wood Mike especially the BLM burl. Do you use the alumilite dyes? I've got some of that burl I might try that on.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice calls- sometimes mistakes are good!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice looking calls and I agree with Mike , every now and then mistakes yield a nice surprise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Sep 15, 2014)

TMAC said:


> I like the look of that black dyed wood Mike especially the BLM burl. Do you use the alumilite dyes? I've got some of that burl I might try that on.



Tim yes I did use the alumilite dyes and use a lot of it ,,a few drops don't do very good of coloring

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 23, 2014)

Love my Copper Mike those Sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

